# Maybe things are changing



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I must say that perhaps things are beginning to change.
Just within the last 3 days I have seen at least 10 -12 ads on craigslist for companies needing people to cut grass. Seems no one, not even the losers want to work for 20-25 per cut.
Plus driving around doing other work I am seeing way more properties where the grass is getting higher and higher. Can tell you that just the properties that I lost to being underbid are now starting to look way overgrown.
Point - There was one property that I lost but when I was cutting it I picked up 2 others on the same street for private clients. I was there yesterday and the damn grass was over a foot high. My clients asked me what happened. Told them that that is what happens when they want it done for 20.00.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Once we are hired by some one new, we will never accept prices like what we have described. I hope things are beginning to change!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Don't forget to remind them of the hazards of*

tall grass, and suggest a call to the municipal authority, and the broker and lender. Repeatedly if possible. Turn up the heat in your area as much as possible on these middle men. causing their failure and headaches for their clients is the real answer to this offensive scam.


----------



## DEPS (Jul 1, 2013)

I do work for a the city that the major part of my work is in. They have put overgrown grass cuts on a rotation program to get them mowed quicker. I have personally cut about 5-6 SG properties that are not being cut and they can't get anybody out there to cut them. On the other hand the the company that I work for has picked up a lot of SG houses and we are redoing the initial secure.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

In My county you need a license to cut grass and its hard to get,Were still in the process of getting it.There are Many houses that we keep getting called to service but we cant do it.Grass on some of these are over 3 ft high and yet today i saw a guy in a box truck that said Property preservation etc He has new equipment nice new truck and all but no license sticker on it.I checked the county website and there not licensed.The **** is gonna hit the fan soon i can feel it lol.It pisses me off that we have to get extra insurance pay 650 every 2 years,Dot,Commercial equipment,workers comp and yet some jerkoff who pays none of that gets away with it.If you dont get a license they will impound your truck,tools etc and you spend the night with your new girlfriend named Tim i mean Tina lol.I'm not the type of guy to turn someone in but its getting anoying.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> In My county you need a license to cut grass and its hard to get,Were still in the process of getting it.There are Many houses that we keep getting called to service but we cant do it.Grass on some of these are over 3 ft high and yet today i saw a guy in a box truck that said Property preservation etc He has new equipment nice new truck and all but no license sticker on it.I checked the county website and there not licensed.The **** is gonna hit the fan soon i can feel it lol.It pisses me off that we have to get extra insurance pay 650 every 2 years,Dot,Commercial equipment,workers comp and yet some jerkoff who pays none of that gets away with it.If you dont get a license they will impound your truck,tools etc and you spend the night with your new girlfriend named Tim i mean Tina lol.I'm not the type of guy to turn someone in but its getting anoying.


Turn them in, one key to changing things. ABC co. Gets a full state contract with a national because their bank statement shows they can float the big co for 45 days. They are clueless and don't want to know local codes, laws, zoning, etc they just want the hack to do the lawn for 20 so they can make 60. This in my humble opinion is the problem in a nutshell.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> *In My county you need a license to cut grass and its hard to get,Were still in the process of getting it.*There are Many houses that we keep getting called to service but we cant do it.Grass on some of these are over 3 ft high and yet today i saw a guy in a box truck that said Property preservation etc He has new equipment nice new truck and all but no license sticker on it.I checked the county website and there not licensed.The **** is gonna hit the fan soon i can feel it lol.It pisses me off that we have to get extra insurance pay 650 every 2 years,Dot,Commercial equipment,workers comp and yet some jerkoff who pays none of that gets away with it.If you dont get a license they will impound your truck,tools etc and you spend the night with your new girlfriend named Tim i mean Tina lol.I'm not the type of gy to turn someone in but its getting anoying.


Please excuse my ignorance,but where the hell do you live that you have to have a license to cut grass?!!!! and even more so a place where you face having your equipment impounded if you're caught without one?!!!....WTF?...do you have to have a permit to put air in your tires too?,Am I missing something ? is there some type of science to cutting grass?...I want to know because I just cut My lawn today and I'm afraid I may have done it wrong!!!:blink: I could be facing some serious jail time...


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Racerx said:


> Please excuse my ignorance,but where the hell do you live that you have to have a license to cut grass?!!!! and even more so a place where you face having your equipment impounded if you're caught without one?!!!....WTF?...do you have to have a permit to put air in your tires too?,Am I missing something ? is there some type of science to cutting grass?...I want to know because I just cut My lawn today and I'm afraid I may have done it wrong!!!:blink: I could be facing some serious jail time...


You Should see me at the county office.My License is currently on hold because i dont have 2 references that provided dates of me working for them so they have to take time out of there work & family to write a letter anyone can lie about and lets be honest would you give someone a bad reference and hand it to them?You have to pass a test on the law,You dont have to know anything about lawns or construction.You have to have 3 years documented For landscaping and a minimum of 5 years for a GC License.I had to sit in a class for 3 hours for a turf building course.$650 To apply with out any refunds if you are denied and $450 every two years.I had to get Another GL Insurance policy for 1400 More a year because it has per claims maid not per occrance.I tell these people anyone can cut a lawn.This is New York Unfortunately I am a conservative in a liberal county.There excuse is they are there to protect the consumer.My answer is no the consumer went with the cheapest prices and they got a cheap result.I wish i was making this stuff.You can not deny someones right to work Simple!


Here is the link to the Consumer protection.Download the home improvement law & Application.
http://rocklandgov.com/departments/consumer-protection-weights-and-measures/licenses-and-permits/


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

WOW, Three years of verifiable mowing experiance...I guess it's a serious offence if don't have all your credentials and certificates, good lord you may be prone to scalp a little here and there or not get that edging right and then the lawn police will come down hard and confiscate your mower...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

sounds like it's time to move!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

That's nothing new...many, if not most, requires grass cut crews to be licensed landscapers and collect Sales Tax also.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

We build the sales tax right into the price


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> We build the sales tax right into the price


I wonder how many grass cut crews on this forum do not pay their sales tax??


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

Big brother has his hand out everywhere you turn. I live in one of the highest taxed states but fortunately they don't tax services...Just a matter of time I guess. I'm still taxed on the income though. You also don't need to be licsenced to cut grass IF that is all you do. 
I would venture a guess that EVERY PP contractor here is doing work that they shouldn't be doing without a licsence or permit. But I guess that should be another thread that would be a great topic.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

garylaps said:


> Big brother has his hand out everywhere you turn. I live in one of the highest taxed states but fortunately they don't tax services...Just a matter of time I guess. I'm still taxed on the income though. You also don't need to be licsenced to cut grass IF that is all you do.
> I would venture a guess that EVERY PP contractor here is doing work that they shouldn't be doing without a licsence or permit. But I guess that should be another thread that would be a great topic.


I Have not & Will not Do anything i am not licensed to do.Especially if its a low paying risk!Heres a quick one i was Called Last monday to do a "Discoloration",Tarp roof & Pumpout.I told them i can do the tarp & Pump out & They needed a Mold Remediation Company to do it.I will not touch mold.Long story short they got a unlicened Guy(I checked) from upstate Who has no license to Do any kind of roof work or any license registered in the county at all.I argued with the rep told him the house is shot and its MOLD Not discoloration bs.What do you think


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't Worry a little bleach & Kills Will do the trick!Lmfao


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey, some moron will bleach treat and cover. Then in about 2 weeks it will be back. Instead of just ripping it out.


----------

